# Brands of soil that are safe for tarantula/arthropod use



## Kat Fenix

so, I've got my tarantulas on Eco Earth, but I recently found a brand of organic starter mix potting soil at walmart.
It's Ferry Morse brand and it's called "organic starter mix all purpose"
ingredients say: Sphagnum peat moss, horticultural vermiculite, perlite, and organic wetting agent"

Would this be safe to use for burrowing species and my Vietnamese Giant Centipede?
My centipede really wants to burrow but the eco earth isn't staying wet enough

I thought I would ask before using it though so I don't end up with a dead OBT and a dead 'pede

Also looking for "ok" brands to use that you guys have used without any problems.  Brand name, where you bought it, and a picture would be great!


----------



## korg

The potting soil sounds like it contains some kind of surfactant, but I'm not exactly sure how dangerous that might be to a spider or centipede when mixed in with soil. I am cautious so I would just avoid it, especially if you are already using EcoEarth and having no problems. If it ain't broke don't fix it, you know?


----------



## Poec54

I use top soil for all my spiders, the cheap stuff from Home Depot, without anything added (no fertilizers, wetting agents, etc).  Runs under $1.50 for a 40 lb bag.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## netr

When nothing else has been available, I've resorted to regular potting soil (including fertilisers) without any problems. The spiders seem to find it easy to move around and shape to their desires. In my experience, it has no short term detrimental effects on their health. As for the long term, I couldn't say. At any rate, I don't intend to keep any of them on such a substrate permanently.


----------



## josh_r

The best thing to use is soil or earth from a clean (pesticide free, chemical free) source in nature. Go into some nice clean forest or prairie land, or whatever clean , natural environment you have in your area and collect the soil. It will be cleaner and more trust worthy than what you buy from a store. These animals do not live naturally on potting soils. They live on natural soils found in the wild. They can resist the microorganisms found in the soil. If it freaks you out, bake the soil in the oven (don't microwave). This will also get more natural behavior out of many species. and, lets face it, why waste money on buying soil when it is EVERYWHERE!!... for free!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tongue Flicker

Not a brand but i use dry laterite soil for my animals. Looks like cocofiber only redder and supports burrows quite well. They're not commonly found in the US/UK region but just sharing


----------



## SamuraiSid

I would avoid it. Perlite is ringing an alarm bell for some forgotten reason....


----------



## MrCrackerpants

SamuraiSid said:


> I would avoid it. Perlite is ringing an alarm bell for some forgotten reason....


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Perlite


----------



## BeefyBrutals

Poec54 said:


> I use top soil for all my spiders, the cheap stuff from Home Depot, without anything added (no fertilizers, wetting agents, etc).  Runs under $1.50 for a 40 lb bag.


What brand is it ?


----------



## cold blood

BeefyBrutals said:


> What brand is it ?















Topsoil



__ cold blood
__ Dec 29, 2017
__ 2


----------



## AnonymousFish

Poec54 said:


> I use top soil for all my spiders, the cheap stuff from Home Depot, without anything added (no fertilizers, wetting agents, etc).  Runs under $1.50 for a 40 lb bag.


 Can you grow live plants directly into that soil for your spider, or should i get some pots?


----------



## Dorifto

AnonymousFish said:


> Can you grow live plants directly into that soil for your spider, or should i get some pots?


Nice bump hahahahahaha

And yes, you can grow plants without any problem!


----------



## Larry Braverman

I've had concerns about using anything from outside or "organic" potting soils, as I don't want to introduce any micro parasites like nematodes. When I've taken branches from nature, I've always rinsed them and then put them in the oven at 200F for 30 minutes. For substrate I've just used coco fiber so far, but I am quite new to the hobby. If people have found "TopSoil" from HD isn't a concern for introducing parasites or chemicals I'd be interested to know.
Thanks!


----------



## moricollins

Larry Braverman said:


> I've had concerns about using anything from outside or "organic" potting soils, as I don't want to introduce any micro parasites like nematodes. When I've taken branches from nature, I've always rinsed them and then put them in the oven at 200F for 30 minutes. For substrate I've just used coco fiber so far, but I am quite new to the hobby. If people have found "TopSoil" from HD isn't a concern for introducing parasites or chemicals I'd be interested to know.
> Thanks!


Topsoil is generally speaking fine to use. You want the cheapest topsoil you can get, it's less likely to have chemicals in it (pesticides, fertilizers). 

Some people do a "cricket test" where they put some of the substrate in a container with a few crickets.  If the crickets die then there's a good chance that there's something harmful in the substrate.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## yaunti

Is this okay to mix with my coco fiber? It's from garden collection and distributed by gardenscape and sold by dollar tree but I cannot find an ingredient list anywhere.

Edit: Gardenscape's all purpose potting soil says the same thing this bag says. And is a dollar more in cost. Pretty sure it's the same product. It lists the following as it's ingredients. peat humus, sphagnum peat moss, vermiculite, perlite, dolomitic limestone and other composted materials.


----------

